# trending: draw my betta?



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

so ive seen a couple draw my betta threads and i thought hey why dont we have a thread where people post their betta that they want drawn and random artists if they are up to it can draw it and post it on this thread. so
heres mine that i would like drawn:


----------



## Treytot (Oct 17, 2013)

Beautiful betta, I will try and work on it!


----------

